# Anyone other hunters got a........



## Cocoscaninecuts (Nov 19, 2013)

Poodle as a gun dog?

I'm really hopeful my little boy will be good!

He is from very large breeding stock so hopefully size won't be an issue.

I'm thinking of just getting him used to the noise as soon as he's had the next vaccinations.


----------



## springerpete (Jun 24, 2010)

I work a springer and a goldie on a shoot, have done for years, A few years back one of the guns brought a poodle with him, at first we viewed this, for us, unusual dog with some surprise. By the end of the day the bunch of hard nosed spanner and retriever types that is our beating team had to think again, The dog was excellent
Re. getting your dog used to gunfire. My method with my pups is to use a starting pistol. I leave the pup with my wife, walk off some distance and fire a few shots. My wife is there to reassure the pup should he seem startled. Once he's used to the sound I then throw a dummy after firing, this gets him into the idea that, 'Bang' means something to pick up. That, in a nutshell is how I do it, I'm sure there are other methods used by members but that one has always worked for me. Once I feel he's ready enough I take him out for an hour or so just to stand behind the line on our shoot, just to get him used to the enviroment of a shoot, the other dogs, the excitement and all that goes with it.


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

Seen a couple of working poodles. One working mainly water work that was brilliant and one in the beating line with fairly heavy cover that was very adequate.

What type of terrian are you planning on working yours?


----------

